# Presentation in 3 weeks and only have Xanax



## Whosaidpanic (Nov 8, 2011)

First post, I would highly appreciate any input from anyone with experience. I have a presentation in 3 weeks, and I always have a hard time with this, particularly with anticipatory anxiety. The last time I gave a presentation I drank a little before and it helped alot, but this class is at 8 am and that is way too early for a drink I think it will backfire. I used to try vicodin to help calm me down and it did the trick, but then I googled Xanax for presentations and it led me here.

I only have Xanax though I read Propranolol is better on this message board. I was wondering what the pros and cons of using Xanax are because I dont think my doctor will prescribe Propranolol if I tell her its for a speech. If anyone can help as far as what they use or did to help them calm their nerves I'd appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

A few years ago, I was in your exact same situation - presentation in three weeks, and wondering how to get through it. I know where you are!

I used Xanax to help me get through it. From what I'd heard, Xanax can slow down one's thoughts along with reducing anxiety, so I took half the prescribed dosage. It seemed to help. I was nervous at the very start, but it fell off soon after. And I didn't notice any negative effect on my thoughts.

I have a few other comments. First, bring up the issue of using Propranolol for the presentation with your doctor. She just might prescribe it. 

Also, one way to naturally reduce your anxiety is to practice your speech several times before, and even before a sympathetic person such as a coworker, a relative, or friend. It can really help to know that you are well prepared. I wish you well!


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

I was in your shoes to and I understand that it is horrible. Take your Xanax but avoid alcohol because it will rush adrenaline in your blood and you will blush. And practice your presentation in front some relatives or close friends. Learn the whole text by mind and time yourself. Preparation is 80%, Xanax will do the other 20%  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Whosaidpanic (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you guys for the responses, I keep having this fear I will regurgitate because I'm so nervous. I normally do well during the speech but horrible before. Anyhow, I have 0.25 mg of Xanax and Ive tried some recently but never really used any antidepressants or anti anxiety meds before. Any recommendations? The class is at 10 am and I get up around 8 to get ready, what's a good time to take it? It usually hit me full force in 2 hours when I sampled it. BTW, is it neccesary or recommended to get Propranolol as well?


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

you need some beta blocker love man. the xanax is great, but for presentations/speeches, beta blockers are the key to success. your doc might prescribe them, my doc gave me a long term 80 mg/day script for anxiety no problems.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Whosaidpanic said:


> First post, I would highly appreciate any input from anyone with experience. I have a presentation in 3 weeks, and I always have a hard time with this, particularly with anticipatory anxiety. The last time I gave a presentation I drank a little before and it helped alot, but this class is at 8 am and that is way too early for a drink I think it will backfire. I used to try vicodin to help calm me down and it did the trick, but then I googled Xanax for presentations and it led me here.
> 
> I only have Xanax though I read Propranolol is better on this message board. I was wondering what the pros and cons of using Xanax are because *I dont think my doctor will prescribe Propranolol if I tell her its for a speech.* If anyone can help as far as what they use or did to help them calm their nerves I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you


I would've thought it'd be the other way around, getting scheduled substances should be harder, if you've been prescribed the xanax for anxiety I wouldn't see why she/he wouldn't give you a beta blocker.

It's also prescribed for migraines, if you've tried other first lines.

But don't forget the absolute best pre-presentation anxiolitic is good old fashoned practice. *cheesy grin*

Good luck!


----------



## Whosaidpanic (Nov 8, 2011)

I would still really appreciate some insight on this, so my doctor never prescribed me Xanax I just got a bottle through a friend at 0.25 mg. The xanax makes me high and tranquilized but calm, but I'm wondering what the beta blocker does? I'd appreciate the best insight on how to approach this, if Xanax will be enough or not?

Last year I just had a little drink and I did fine, but this year its more pressure because its not a group presentation its individual


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

Whosaidpanic said:


> I would still really appreciate some insight on this, so my doctor never prescribed me Xanax I just got a bottle through a friend at 0.25 mg. The xanax makes me high and tranquilized but calm, but I'm wondering what the beta blocker does? I'd appreciate the best insight on how to approach this, if Xanax will be enough or not?
> 
> Last year I just had a little drink and I did fine, but this year its more pressure because its not a group presentation its individual


First, I'd suggest that you get a prescription from a doctor. Regarding the dosage, It depends on how your body reacts to xanax. I, personally, need like 2mg of xanax for a presentation.

Xanax was completely sufficient for me, so I wouldn't worry too much about beta blockers (unless you know that xanax won't be sufficient).


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

Whosaidpanic said:


> I would still really appreciate some insight on this, so my doctor never prescribed me Xanax I just got a bottle through a friend at 0.25 mg. The xanax makes me high and tranquilized but calm, but I'm wondering what the beta blocker does? I'd appreciate the best insight on how to approach this, if Xanax will be enough or not?
> 
> Last year I just had a little drink and I did fine, but this year its more pressure because its not a group presentation its individual


Beta blockers don't get you high, or make make you tranquilized. They do make you a bit tired the first few times you take them, but that goes away after a while. They simply block the ability of adreniline (noripinephrine & epinephrine) from causing physical anxiety symptoms.
Lets say you normally get shakey, twitchy, sweaty, blush (red face), or have a shakey voice---- all of these symptoms are caused by your fight or flight instinct. What causes these symptoms is increased adreniline levels, beta blockers stop that from happening. In my experience propranolol (Inderal) is the best for this. 40 mg dose about 1.5 hrs. prior to the event. The effects should last for about 2-3 hours, then you can re dose if needed.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

brown324 said:


> Beta blockers don't get you high, or make make you tranquilized. They do make you a bit tired the first few times you take them, but that goes away after a while. They simply block the ability of adreniline (noripinephrine & epinephrine) from causing physical anxiety symptoms.
> Lets say you normally get shakey, twitchy, sweaty, blush (red face), or have a shakey voice---- all of these symptoms are caused by your fight or flight instinct. What causes these symptoms is increased adreniline levels, beta blockers stop that from happening. In my experience propranolol (Inderal) is the best for this. 40 mg dose about 1.5 hrs. prior to the event. The effects should last for about 2-3 hours, then you can re dose if needed.


Have you built any tolerance to the anti anxiety effects yet from taking it daily?


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Have you built any tolerance to the anti anxiety effects yet from taking it daily?


None what so ever.

A beta blocker is not something that you can build a tolerance too. It will continue to block adrenaline forever and ever no matter how much/ long you take it, this is one of the great things about it.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I've heard that beta blockers will reduce the physical effects such as blushing, trembling, etc., although they don't act on the anxiety itself. This is second hand knowledge, so I don't know if it is true; perhaps someone could comment.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

See I think there is a misconception about Xanax slowing down cognition. It is true, but if you have severe anxiety and you're standing up there in front of the classroom on Xanax, it's going to be a much different effect (unless you took a large amount you aren't used to). Let's say you take 1mg of xanax at home, and you know that is all you are going to be doing, with no exposure to an adrenaline producing situation the medication will have different effects vs standing in front of class talking with a whole lot of adrenaline pumping through your body. So I don't think you're cognitive abilities will be impaired as much as you think. 

Now about beta-blockers, go for it. They will eliminate physical symptoms of anxiety which may help you a lot! See a psychiatrist or GP but I think a psych is more likely to prescribe them for anxiety purposes. If you have low blood pressure already though, I wouldn't recommend beta-blockers and especially stacking xanax on top. And if you are asthmatic stay away from beta-blockers although I believe there are alternatives.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

MilkWasABadChoice said:


> See I think there is a misconception about Xanax slowing down cognition. It is true, but if you have severe anxiety and you're standing up there in front of the classroom on Xanax, it's going to be a much different effect (unless you took a large amount you aren't used to). Let's say you take 1mg of xanax at home, and you know that is all you are going to be doing, with no exposure to an adrenaline producing situation the medication will have different effects vs standing in front of class talking with a whole lot of adrenaline pumping through your body. So I don't think you're cognitive abilities will be impaired as much as you think.
> 
> Now about beta-blockers, go for it. They will eliminate physical symptoms of anxiety which may help you a lot! See a psychiatrist or GP but I think a psych is more likely to prescribe them for anxiety purposes. If you have low blood pressure already though, I wouldn't recommend beta-blockers and especially stacking xanax on top. And if you are asthmatic stay away from beta-blockers although I believe there are alternatives.


This is a very good point.

At times I have constant anxious thoughts that interrupt my necessary thinking. When I'm on a benzo I don't have those thoughts, and my thinking is clearer and unhindered by my anxiety and I think in a less inhibited/self doubting manner.

I've worried about the cognitive effects benzos have and I'm sure if you are on a really heavy dose it could have more of a negative impact, but at a lower dose I believe it should help.

I didn't read the whole thread yet but if no one else mentioned this, take a practice dose in the same manner before the presentation day. Make sure the situation is where you need your full cognition but it won't impact you if you do poorly. Then you can analyze how you did then, and try to see how it'll affect you come the presentation.


----------

